# Happy 4th birthday Keefer!



## Cassidy's Mom

From a baby puppy in Oregon










To his new home in California where he met his new sister Dena, who adored him



















And some kitties who were less enthused










Growing up....










Into the handsome boy he has become



















And yet still a goofy puppy at heart










He loved his sister Dena very much










But sadly, almost a year ago she was gone.







Keefer was very sad. Then, in January, a new chapter in his life began with the arrival of little sister Halo, and he was happy again












































big boy. We love you, you big doofus!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

WOW 4 years already??? Amazing. He is one stunning boy. Those first few pictures with Dena melt your heart.


----------



## BlackGSD

Happy Birthday Keef!!!

That first pic in the crate, he looks SO "less than thrilled"!


----------



## littledmc17

The pics with Dena are priceless

he was a cute pupper and turned into a total handsome stud 
Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## valb

Happy Birthday, Keef! You are a very handsome boy, and an
excellent brother, "little" OR "big"!!


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday Keefer.. MY GOD.. Deb where did the time go!! I can't believe he's 4 years old. I remember the puppy pictures of him and Dena. HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME.


----------



## LukesMom

Happy Birthday you handsome guy. I can tell from your pictures that you are a hit with the ladies.


----------



## Regen

Have a great day handsome!


----------



## GunnersMom

Happy birthday, Keefer!

Boy he sure has grown from one adorable little fluffball into a real head-turner! What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Birthday you handsome boy!


----------



## Tbarrios333

Happy Bday you handsome, handsome, gorgeous, sweet, goofy boy!!!!






















Here's to many many many many more Bdays (and pictures!!!)


----------



## Rei

Happy birthday - you're growing more and more gorgeous by the moment!

I think I need to steal him and take him back to Oregon


----------



## HeidiW

WOW! He is a hunk for sure, all beautiful dogs!!! tears to my eys seeing those piks of his bigger sister and him!


----------



## VectorSketcher

Awe, that is a great birthday tribute, I too had tears brimming up while looking at the pics with him and Deena, I hope you have the greatest birthday yet Keefer!


----------



## Brightelf

I love Keefer!! Happy 4th B Day to you, beautiful handsome hunka hunka burnin' luuuuv!!


----------



## gsdlove212

Happy birthday handsome boy Keef!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Happy 4th, big Keefer. And many more water frolics to come.


----------



## shilohsmom

Happy Birthday Keefer!! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## caview

Happy Birthday, Keefer! 

May you always have all the balls to chase, all the water to splash in, all the sand to roll in!

May your loving Dad and Mom and your adoring sister be always by your side to love and to teach, and to bring joy, fullfillment and peace into your life!

Tanya


----------



## Karin

Happy birthday, handsome Keefer! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Wow 4 years already!! Time flies too fast, I remember when you were considering a new pup and were unsure. I think there were a few of us that encouraged you to bring him home and noe he is a 4 year old handsome young man.
















Hope there are many many more fun years to come!


----------



## kshort

Happy birthday gorgeous boy!!!









I love that picture of Dena and Keefer...


----------



## Fodder

awwww, Keef! happy birthday big guy!!!!!


----------



## CWhite

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DUDE!


----------



## Kurys Mom

Keefer!! You are such a handsome boy.









Wishing you many more Happy and Healthy B-Days and enjoy your little sis Halo. You have a 'huge' heart.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: Kürys Mom You have a 'huge' heart.


 And a really big head!









Sometimes I wonder what's going on in that big ol' head of his, but he is a sweetie pie most of the time, very big on physical affection.

Thanks everyone, Keefer sends big sloppy kisses to everyone, and we're hoping for many more happy and healthy birthdays too!


----------



## DonP

I like the wet portrait with the stare. He looks so intense. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: ReiI think I need to steal him and take him back to Oregon


NO!!!!!







Sometimes he's a PITA, but he's MY PITA and I love him, lol! It is hard to believe he's already 4. We've lost our last 2 dogs at 4, both on October 4th. I'll feel a lot better when 10/4 comes and goes this year and he's still happy and healthy, but especially when he turns 5 next year. 

Looking back at pictures of him and Dena just break my heart.







She was perfect with him right from the beginning, simply delighted to have a little brother to play with. He was not quite so gentle with Halo and had to learn that he couldn't play with her like she was a full grown shepherd when she was just a 15 pound puppy. Fortunately, Halo is not easily intimidated and the two of them have become inseparable. 

Don, that's one of my favorite pictures of him too. I got that amazing shot and one of Dena the same day, at the beach - Fort Funston in San Francisco, purely by accident. One of those days where the conditions were just right and I got a few lucky shots.


----------



## Lola1969

Happy Birthday Big Handsome Boy!


----------



## GSDTrain

Happy Birthday Keefer!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII

Happy Birthday Keefer and many, many more!


----------



## meisha98

Glad you had a nice day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## DancingCavy

Happy belated Birthday, Keefer! I hope your fuzzy necklace lil sis gave you a chance to rest and relax.


----------



## mspiker03

Happy Bday Keefer! Hopefully we'll see you again soon!


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy Birthday, Keefer! Wow, he had those big soulful eyes even as tiny baby.


----------



## kelso

Happy Birthday Keefer!!!!! He is just such a handsome dog









Love all the pics, what a beautiful life. Always love to see pics of Dena, and of course Halo

I remember asking you on his third birthday thread about "maturity" levels amd growing up and you laughed (Kelso is almost exactly a year younger than Keefer) so it is interesting to ask again... Do you think he has matured much more in the 3-4 year? Kelso is still a ding dong for the most part







But I hear some are just always that way, gotta love it


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer loves the big cake!









Yep, Keef has always been too adorable for his own good, lol! His fuzzy necklace sister is in heat, so she's finding new ways to torment him. He humps her, she humps him, oh it's a party!







He apparently hasn't figured out that he no longer has the "equipment", and she's obviously REALLY confused. 

Since she's on house arrest he got her walk at the lake tonight, and he wore his new pack for the first time. I didn't get any pictures (maybe I'll try to take some on Friday when I take him out again), but I must say he looks pretty darned handsome in it. 

Steph, sorry - still waiting!







He was actually pretty good tonight, at first we didn't see ANY dogs and then were 6 or 7 in a fairly short time. He's reactive on leash, but although he was very focused on them he only whined a little once and didn't actually bark at any of them, which for him is amazing, so maybe he is calming down a little. I haven't worked with him on leash since we got Halo since I've been working with her so much and I've never taken him out there, just training walks in the neighborhood. I thought it might be way too much stimulation for him, so it was a pleasant surprise that I can continue going there with him while Halo is out of commission. He didn't have a problem with the people and bicycles, but I didn't expect that he would, but the dogs were a big question mark.


----------



## bmass01

Happy Belated Birthday Handsome!









To this day, the picture of Dena and baby Keefer all snuggled up to her is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Happy 4th Keefer!!!


----------



## JasperLoki

Happy Late Birthday Handsome Keefer


----------



## JenM66

KEEFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 4th Birthday Handsome


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Got some pics of him in his new pack - uploading them to my computer now. Look for a picture thread of our walk at the lake in a few!!!


----------



## The Stig

Oh beautiful pics, Debbie! Thanks!

Happy Birthday, Keef! We still have yet to meet you, you handsome boy!

That big blue ball sure has lasted a long time with all that abuse! *lol* 


I really love the pic of Keef and Dena together when he was all grown up. She is smiling for the camera ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Pics of Keefer in his new pack are up!

Rei, I love that pic too, it's one of my favorites of the two of them together. Dena seemed to know what a camera was, and would pose as soon as you point one at her.









And yes, the SAME blue Jolly ball is still around - amazing!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy Belated 4th Birthday, Keefer. You are the most handsome guy!









Deb, so sorry for the late wishes. Started the new school year this week at work and have been swamped. All my best to your beautiful boy and his little sidekick, Halo.


----------

